# stupid jerks at alum NO COURTESY



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

My Wife An I Are Crappie Fishing At Alum And Along Comes An Idiot In A Nice Boat With 3 People In It. I Am Past The Howard Rd. Bridge In The First Cove And This Lowly Educated Person Begins To Stop 10 Feet From Me. I Say You Gonna Fish Here And He Says Yeah Its A Free Lake. Then He Leaves To Go Across The Way. We Move A Little To Get Out Snaggs And Sure Enough Here Comes The Idiot Again. This Time He Tries To Stop. What Should I Do Next Time. This Is Where Concealed Carry Would Come In Handy. I Think.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Ahh,,, a super soaker water gun will do the job.....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Fishingislife said:


> Ahh,,, a super soaker water gun will do the job.....


or a sling shot and an open bottle of deer urine!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I try to stay away from Alum on the weekends, with so many people packing in there your chances of running into a bad apple are alot greater.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

throw your anchor out a few times ,then find another area.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Concealed carry is to protect your life, not for shooting ignorant/retarded boaters. You would have to shoot over 1/2 the boaters at Alum, it would cost a small fortune in ammo.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I don't think concealed carry premits were designed to protect fishing spots in public water.... 

I would just move on down the road....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

You could try this approach:

Hey man, how are you today? This is a good spot, we have been catching a lot of fish. However, our live well is filling up and we aren't catching very many now??? I guess they aren't hungry anymore?

CG


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its everywhere though and it was going on before we got here and it will happen after we check out, my son and I were in Florida a couple weeks ago fishing from a pier, my son would catch a fish and bring it over to me to take off..in the meantime people are scamming his spot, adults taking a 12 year olds spot


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe I would have just gone for a swim. They would not want to hang around and fish once they heard all the raucous my boys can make when they start swimming.

I assume the CCW comment was mentioned with tongue in cheek. As was said that only applies to protecting from bodily harm and clearly that is not the case.



supercanoe said:


> Concealed carry is to protect your life, not for shooting ignorant/retarded boaters. You would have to shoot over 1/2 the boaters at Alum, it would cost a small fortune in ammo.


That is a good one.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

That's why I always say "been here two hours and haven't caught a dam thing!" or just take a leak as they pull up. That works every time.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Now imagine how us landlocked fishermen feel when there is all that water out there and people decide to park right on our spot when we're catching fish, or better yet when the bass fishermen just troll right on through over the spot or the jerks in the speeding boats and jet skis just blast through for no reason when they have the ENTIRE lake that they can access.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like to cast a 2oz musky bucktail near their boat


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

Just keep casting over their line and every time politely apologize, insist on clearing the tangle then act slow and take forever to so carefully clear the tangled line talking to them the entire time about all kind of jibberish, then cast over their line again and start the cycle over until you drive them out.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I would fire up the engine and take off real fast to cause a lot of waves and to chase the fish away- Then later in the day when they are gone come back to that spot to fish.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Slabs! said:


> Now imagine how us landlocked fishermen feel when there is all that water out there and people decide to park right on our spot when we're catching fish, or better yet when the bass fishermen just troll right on through over the spot or the jerks in the speeding boats and jet skis just blast through for no reason when they have the ENTIRE lake that they can access.


never better said i hate when bass fishers cross your lines and then get your line caught in the trolling motor...i guess it is gonna happen every day someplace


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

quietly slip into the water and swim over beside their boat undetected. 

then

rise up with much fury like a kraken of the deep while uttering the most Lovecraftian of screams. Pull the offending party into the water, again producing hellish screams that will chill their very soul. After they are nice and wet and scared dip back under water and pop back into your boat.

works for me every time!


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I never though about tainting the water. Thing is, with my luck I would get arrested for public indecentcy.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah,just stand up and take a leak toward their boat.That should do the trick,if not start blowing your horn and yelling flasher,that will scare them off.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I like to act like I've never fished a day in my life. Casting very eratically in ALL directions! If this doesn't work I put my thong on and begin to work on my suntan!


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with making some poor or well placed casts across their lines or in their boat should do the trick, and if not make another poor cast, they will get mad and leave.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Just start talking really loud and annoying. Then start dancing around on your boat and begin yelling to the fish gods. Then you blast the radio to some karaoke CD and sing to them.


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

I love all the assistance. I think leaking in thier direction is nice and I might get thier woman as well ( I could say do you all see that BIG snake ). I also like the speed off method. I also like throwing the anchor over my shoulder like salt and say i am praying for good luck, and oh oh oh sorry for your boat, but i didn't see you parked there. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

After I Throw The Anchor Over My Shoulder. I Would Say,"hey Your Dingy Scratched My Anchor.


In Honor Or The Great Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

I would not even hesitate, nor even speak a word, until into my cell phone. I have *ALL* the local Sheriffs in my directory, in *ALL *counties I travel. Ask the guy, "hey, what county is this?". Anyways to shorten, contact the Sheriffs department to get you to the closest Watercraft Officer , report a generic 'unsafe boater/unsafe act' and request a watercraft inspection for appropriate safety equipment (rope-anchor, vests, throw cushion,signal devices etc).


Oh and yes be sure to say the boat numbers and boat description very clearly. And snap a photo of the chap (of course, immeditaley take pics of any violations i.e. kids w/o vests, and report as same NOT a generic).

I'm 99% certain if you're runing into a fellow angler of this calibre, HES MISSING SOME IF NOT ALL HIS PROPER EQUIPMENT.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

alot of comical options...  

Careful with the CCW comment. If the wrong people hear that the next thing you know we'll lose that priviledge. Even if it was a joke, there are people just waiting for that to happen.


Same thing happens up on the Big pond. Blow bys happen all the time when I am drifting. If they're close enough to read the numbers by the naked eye, and moving at a good rate of speed then they are too close. It's worth making the call.

1. ask politely to move
2. proceed with amature fishing behavior (crossed lines ect)
3. call for closest watercraft officer (or just fake the call)


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I do what Snyd does...free lake, public lake right? Then there's nothing to stop you from doin donuts around their boat and tearin up the water.

I like the anchor trick too, but the donuts ensure you can get outta dodge quicker if they start shooting


----------



## ShorePup (Apr 4, 2008)

Parma has the right idea--Meister in a thong. But not only would it scare the rude folks away, it would traumatize the fish. Your choice!


----------

